# Links > Tutorials >  Ασφαλής web server με Linux, Apache, Mysql, php/perl

## dimkasta

Καλημέρα παιδιά

Πάει καιρός από τότε που έγραψα τελευταία φορά, αλλά για άλλη μια φορά θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας και ελπίζω να βγεί κάτι καλό που θα μείνει και στο φόρουμ.

Θέλω να στήσω έναν ασφαλή web server σε VPS linux, με στόχο να τρέχει όσο το δυνατόν πιο ελαφρά/γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια τα blogs που συντηρώ και το προσωπικό μου site σε Joomla. Eπειδή έχω ήδη συνδρομή σε συγκεκριμένο host, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω το CENTOS 5 64bit.

Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά, αλλά θα ήθελα και τις δικές σας συμβουλές, μιας και δεν έχω ξαναστήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Έχω πείρα από router σε debian όταν έστηνα με τον acoul και τoν fotis, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως να κάνω ένα μηχάνημα να τρέχει με ασφάλεια ένα LAMP service.

Τα βήματα που έχω σκοπό να ακολουθήσω είναι τα εξής, τα οποία στη συνέχεια θα αναλύσω και περισσότερο. Εδώ θέλω τη βοήθειά σας, αν ξεχνάω αρχικά κάτι, και στη συνέχεια περισσότερο αναλυτικά.

- Εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού θα γίνει αυτόματα από τον host
- Updates και ρύθμιση ώρας και ζώνης.
- Απενεργοποίηση deamons που δεν χρειάζονται
- Ρύθμιση IPtables.
- Ρυθμιση hosts.allow και hosts.deny για τις 2 ΙΡ
- Ρύθμιση χρήστη για SSH και SSH harden
- Ρύθμιση αρχείου hosts 
- Εγκατάσταση πακέτων για LAMP
- Ρύθμιση δομής φακέλων
- Ρύθμιση Apache
- Ρύθμιση VSFTP
- Ρύθμιση mysql - phpmyadmin
- Ρυθμιση χρηστών για τα sites
- Δημιουργία φακέλων για τα sites
- Ρύθμιση Apache για τα sites
- Ρύθμιση χρηστών ftp για τα sites.
- Ρύθμιση backup

Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια

----------

